# What I dread about Halloween



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

The weather.

A major storm is rolling through DC and the Bay Area right now. A tornado warning sent us down into the basement parking garage for about 15 minutes.

The tornado warnings are over now, but we're looking at 1-3" of rain this afternoon and tonight.

I'm imagining skeletons are now up in a tree, the monsters and reapers are soggy, and half my foam tombstones are blowing down the street.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I am more amazed at the fact that you have only posted twice and it has been over three years since your last post. That has to be some kind of record.

I posted similar sentiments yesterday and had my post moved to the general weather post. I put up my cemetery fence and it rains for three days. Just a coincidence, I don't think so. 

I hung a skeleton out a second story window last night and I plan to put out my foam tombstones and giant 20ft spiderweb this weekend and set-up a window projection.

My goal is to do enough to alert the neighborhood that something wicked is coming this way, but only putting out those items that are totally weather proof.


----------



## barnes (Oct 14, 2014)

The same has happened to me.  So today I get to try and salvage what the wind and rain didnt destroy.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I hear ya i'm near Chicago and the weather reeks havoc on my decorations, some of them i don't even want to put outside for fear they'll be damaged


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We struggle with this every year and are now resigned to putting up only our fence and columns and a couple of cheap store bought tombstones. It's enough to get the buzz going but everything else goes out on Halloween day or the night before if the weather is good. It's just too much worry and work given the ugly weather we can get in mid/late October so I save myself some grief, even if it means not being able to enjoy the entire display for more than a night or two. Ahhh, the joys of being a haunter!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

ATLfun said:


> I am more amazed at the fact that you have only posted twice and it has been over three years since your last post. That has to be some kind of record.


I think you are reading the stats incorrectly. :googly:

I have well over 200 posts.
And only a 1 year gap between September 2013 and September 2014. :jol:

The gap relates directly to the thread Ugh My Halloween Spirit Is Dying.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Here in SoCal, it's kinda the opposite. We generally don't have to worry about severe inclement weather messing thing up. Instead, we run the risk of it being beach weather on Halloween.

I know, I know, some of you would gladly trade for it, especially considering some of the storms the last few years washing out Halloween totally. And I ought not to complain because of that. But it's really hard to get into the spirit when it's sunny and warm with nary a cloud in sight. Our pumpkin spice latte's are still *iced *coffees...


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I feel your pain--4" of rain yesterday and tornado warnings. Have to go out and see what needs to be rebuilt on our haunted trail (it's at a natural history museum). But good news is that the next two weeks are supposed to be nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What I dread about Halloween - having to clean up the yard and house after it's over


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekinread Halloween? Not on your life! I know the risks, and sometimes the wind blows and the havoc ensues...but I put on my big girl pants and deal. I wish for beautiful crisp nights and nice sunny days, don't we all? I've been decorated for almost three weeks now....I add a bit more each week. Tombstones are holding up fine, spiderwebs are strung, spiders are lurking, ghosts are blowing and cornstalks are rustling and skeletons are grinning. One fatality, my flying witch blew down two days ago, and I'm letting her rest for a bit. We've had blustery winds and even though her base is weighted, she went down. Ah well...such is life. All my really good props go out on Halloween night. I hope for the best as we all do. Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Buzz said:


> The weather.
> 
> A major storm is rolling through DC and the Bay Area right now. A tornado warning sent us down into the basement parking garage for about 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


You're getting what we've had here over the past week and a half. Don't envy you that. It's still gray and drippy here. No plans to set anything out until this weekend when it's supposed to be 60 and sunny. Yes please!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nothing......and I mean nothing will stop me! Bring it!


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

the thing I dread about Halloween is it being over!!! BOOOO


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I guess if there's one thing I dread about Halloween, is that it's the same thing for all holidays that I decorate for. It falls under the dreaded...."What am I going to do this year".

Every year it's the same thing over and over again, do I add something new or keep it the same as last year? Do I make new props or keep the ones I have and put those out again? It seems to be a never ending battle for me!
*_


----------

